
Show HN: Nirvana Pilot Yume – A Modern Take on Skyroads - eerikkivistik
http://store.steampowered.com/app/716680/Nirvana_Pilot_Yume/
======
antares88
Hi, developer here. We've been working on this since August, but the idea
dates back a few years. We really loved the early nineties game Skyroads and
played it extensively at the time, and it was a sign for us to discover that
it was made in Estonia, the very same place where we established our team in
2013. Nirvana Pilot Yume is also an experiment of mixing two different genres:
space races and visual novels with a '80s anime style. To complete the recipe
and exhalt those retro atmospheres, a synthwave soundtrack by the hungarian
band Retröxx. Looking forward to get feedback and suggestions!

Website:
[https://nirvanapilotyume.dev9k.com/](https://nirvanapilotyume.dev9k.com/)

~~~
jaakk
Awesome graphics! Can't wait to try it out! :)

~~~
antares88
Thank you jaakk, much appreciated!

------
eerikkivistik
This is a game devloped by dev9k, inspired by the DOS cult game Skyroads. I
gave it a try yesterday, really enjoyed the soundtrack and the gameplay. The
story driven aspect is a bit slow for my taste though.

------
DrOmBo
It reminds me of the 90s arcade games. I spent tons of coins on those evil
machines... And I'll spend some good time on this masterpiece too :)

